# New to the micro life



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Zack! Post some pictures of the Lostmen. 


I'll take a White Russian.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Gramps said:


> Welcome Zack! Post some pictures of the Lostmen.
> 
> 
> I'll take a White Russian.


thirsty......


----------



## skinnyvee12 (Aug 21, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to upload pics?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

skinnyvee12 said:


> Recently decided to get rid of the stress of having a big boat and sold my 32 Sea Vee and just purchased an East Cape Lostmen. New to the forum and to flats fishing in general. Plan to be fishing Everglades national park flamingo area as well as biscayne bay on those flat days. Hope to get some beginners tips from you pros as well as advice when I need!! Hope to see you guys around the park!
> 
> Zack Cangiano


Good decision to go shallow and sight fish. Every fish miss or take becomes etched in your memory.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Good decision to go shallow and sight fish. Every fish miss or take becomes etched in your memory.


I can not upload from IOS media, pics, videos. Get error message. Maybe file size?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

skinnyvee12 said:


> Recently decided to get rid of the stress of having a big boat and sold my 32 Sea Vee and just purchased an East Cape Lostmen. New to the forum and to flats fishing in general. Plan to be fishing Everglades national park flamingo area as well as biscayne bay on those flat days. Hope to get some beginners tips from you pros as well as advice when I need!! Hope to see you guys around the park!
> 
> Zack Cangiano


Welcome Zack! You're gonna love the change from offshore to inshore - especially skinny water. My current skiff is the smallest boat I've ever owned and I'm having more fun, catching lots of fish and enjoying my time on the water more than my years spent offshore. Post a pic or 2 of your new ride.


----------



## skinnyvee12 (Aug 21, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Welcome Zack! You're gonna love the change from offshore to inshore - especially skinny water. My current skiff is the smallest boat I've ever owned and I'm having more fun, catching lots of fish and enjoying my time on the water more than my years spent offshore. Post a pic or 2 of your new ride.


How do I upload these pics it keeps saying error


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

get a photobucket account 
paste IMG code in with your message.


----------

